# Too much guards



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nash, JJ, Finley, Jackson, Thompson, Barbosa...how will we find time for all of them? Especially with how little we use our bench


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Nash, JJ, Finley, Jackson, Thompson, Barbosa...how will we find time for all of them? Especially with how little we use our bench


1. JJ and Finley haven't signed. Also Thompson has not been signed.

2. Thompson and Barbosa will fill the bench not necessarily play lots.

There is no reason Finley couldn't start and for us to play small ball again with KT backing up PF and C off the bench. Then we have no need for Mr Hunter.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

The versailty of those guys allows so many combinations at the 1, 2 or 3 spot. If we end up playing small again with Thomas off the bench, moving Marion back to starting 4 it even opens up more possibilities.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh gives us many options off the bench. We used our bench so little because we didn't have one.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah, we are still playing smaller ball, but we have a lot of options, with marion having shown that he CAN play the 4 if necessary.


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Nash, JJ, *Finley*, Jackson, Thompson, Barbosa...how will we find time for all of them? Especially with how little we use our bench


:rotf: Wow, don't be too obnoxious about getting Finley

Jackson is a SF, and Dijon Thompson really won't be getting that much time..he's the 54th pick

They can take Qrich's time, who was trade for nothing :rotf: Imagine if you guys had Nate Robinson aswell...ah well, every GM makes boneheaded moves.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Kruser said:


> :rotf: Wow, don't be too obnoxious about getting Finley
> 
> Jackson is a SF, and Dijon Thompson really won't be getting that much time..he's the 54th pick
> 
> They can take Qrich's time, who was trade for nothing :rotf: Imagine if you guys had Nate Robinson aswell...ah well, every GM makes boneheaded moves.


 if you read one of the other posts on this board, you will see that nate robinson was isiah's pick, not ours, and that the only way the Q for Kurt deal would go down is if that pick was included. 

And i agree that we might be getting a little ahead of ourselves with finley, seeing as how there is a large market for SGs this free agency year, and we may not have the ability to keep jj, extend amare, and grab another sg, unless finley can settle for the MLE. 

As for Dijon, i think he will contribute a fair amount, nothing too extravagant. Gotta remember that this year's second round was much stronger than other years, with a lot of real talent that slipped low.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

lokos like there is interest in Raja Bell at the 2 spot.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> lokos like there is interest in Raja Bell at the 2 spot.


Is there an article?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Is there an article?



Article 

Look at the fifth bullet point.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Article
> 
> Look at the fifth bullet point.


Right on. Raja Bell is a balla. Hopefully we get him.


----------

